# Funny YouTube



## burnin1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Many of us here could use a few smiles. 
Please feel free to post.  Please stay away from Political, Religious or hateful stuff. We are united here in our love of growing cannabis.  Let's embrace that and not topics that would divide us. Thank you


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sexism and cigarettes being sold by cartoons...it is so not funny it makes me laugh


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2018)

*To post a YouTube video go to the bottom right of the YouTube video  screen and click on share. Click the copy button.  Come here.  Right click and scroll down to copy. 
*


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Shellibear (Dec 5, 2018)

burnin1 said:


>



Omg this was so cute! I love Jimmy K


----------



## Shellibear (Dec 5, 2018)

burnin1 said:


>



Dude...these videos rock. Thanks for hand selecting the best stoner videos ever.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## AmyWillson (Jan 31, 2019)

burnin1 said:


>



hahahhahahahaha this is a thiiing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## drcree (Apr 1, 2019)

_one born every minute_


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## novitius (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## SmokeRich211 (Aug 29, 2019)

cool


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Funny Movie


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Edit: Replaced Video due to language


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (Mar 26, 2020)

New Simpsons  lol


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## novitius (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## burnin1 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 10, 2020)




----------

